
Our AI thinks for you to find a catchy domain name - saeed4bbasi
https://deepnamer.com/
======
saeed4bbasi
Hey there, Saeed here from DeepNamer.com, we are glad that we can share our
platform with you today:

DeepNamer is an AI-powered domain name generator and deep brainstorm platform
that can help you find a catchy and creative domain name for your business for
free. DeepNamer is built based on a deep sequence-to-sequence (i.e., keywords-
to-domain) architecture, which utilizes the most recent natural language
processing algorithms such as dynamic recurrent neural networks.

Note that we find our name DeepNamer via our AI algorithm and our platform
inspired by the way startups names their businesses.

We would be happy to share our platform (DeepNamer.com) with you and any
comment, feedback or suggestion would be appreciated.

